# Instalando Gentoo pelo VMware

## grajagan

Apesar de já existir um artigo sobre esse assunto no Gentoo-Wiki, o tutorial mostrado aqui trata mais da configuração do windows como host, com screens detalhadas do processo de configuração e compartilhamento de diretórios e conexão dial-up entre o sistema host e o guest. É uma forma de quem não tem um modem compatível com o linux continuar usando o sistema, ainda mais com a falta de drivers para o kernel 2.6!

O artigo não foi postado aqui devido as imagens que contém (e o fórum não permite imagem nos posts), mas os comentários sobre o mesmo podem e devem ser feitos aqui mesmo! 

http://www.grajagan.pop.com.br/artigo-vmware-linux.html

----------

## Krak

Link Desactualizado.

Cumps

----------

